
Is Web Crypto Really Doomed? I Bet $100 - reinhardt1053
http://sakurity.com/blog/2015/10/17/crypto-doomed.html
======
signaler
TLS might as well be SIGINT enabled from the outset, just like many have
assumed GSM was weakened from the outset to allow for interception. The key
insight from the crypto stories we have been hearing is that the NSA is always
one step ahead. Always. That is their business model and modus operandi. If
you are looking to stay ahead of them, you need their budget, which is not
going to happen unless you have State-like capital like Apple. And yet even
Apple can not successfully encrypt without much fanfare and fuss

